# Muddy water



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

For many years my go to lures in muddy water have been the buzzbait, spinnerbait, and jig/trailer combo. However, in the last 2 years the chatterbait has quickly risen to the top of the list. That may be because I had never really given it a fair chance until then, but with the recent water conditions it again has been out-producing everything else for me.

I like a 3/8 or 1/2 oz and I remove the little split tail trailer and replace it with a Ragetail Craw to give it a larger profile and create even more vibration. The stop and go retrieve seems to work best for me. 

On a recent outing the spinnerbait & buzzbait were not producing at all, and switching to the chatterbait produced 10 quality bass with 2 :B . The water was really muddy, the path of the trolling motor was turning the water from brown to red !!

Anybody else have any tactics that seem to work better in muddy water??

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...reid=15780&albumid=2292&dl=1373914769&thumb=1


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Those are biggun's Jeff!

That Chatterbait will catch 'em big sometimes.


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes Jeff, it will definitely get some big ones. It is the one lure that I have far more success with in muddy/heavily stained water. I have had very little success with a chatterbait in clearer water.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a couple and never thrown them much. I need to take the time and really try them out it sounds like.


----------

